# home desinged wobbler



## Deckel (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi all

This is one of the few (3, one is dead, the other close to be...) steam engine (that never really ran on steam, just air) I build.

This one is a double acting compound engine that I designed. ( the others engines are personal design too, never worked with plans for engines, yet..)
Here are few specs

Hp cylinder .625 in. diam
Lp cylinder 1 in. diam
stroke .75 in.
Crank made from solid stock
Slowest idle registered, 175 rpm
Highest rpm @ 100psi, 1500rpm
2 in. brass flywheel, which is WAY too heavy, since the engine will still work without it, but it makes a smoother idle.
The engine won't always start since the pistons are 180° opposed to permit timing of air passages.
Everything runs on ball bearing and at the end of the engine, isn't a pile of washer, but a compressed spring that pushes on a thrust bearing to seal and hold in place the 2 cylinders blocks






















and a video i took shortly after finishing it ( about 1 month ago )

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkd7B2p0W94[/ame]

Any questions are welcome since I might have quite a few for you !

Deckel


----------



## itowbig (Feb 7, 2009)

:bow: cool engine  i got some flat bearings out of a car air conditioner compressor
i like that engine its very cool :bow:


----------



## Maryak (Feb 7, 2009)

Deckel,

Welcome to our forum.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's a neat compound wobbler.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Stan (Feb 7, 2009)

Deckel: How does the low pressure cylinder exhaust?


----------



## Shopguy (Feb 7, 2009)

Imaginative little oscillator. Only two engines, of your own design before this one that did not work? We should all be that lucky. 
Regards
Ernie J


----------



## Deckel (Feb 7, 2009)

Here is a end view of all planes (end plate - white lines, hp cylinder - blue lines, lp cylinder - red lines)
Sorry for the low distinction between colors, this is a screenshot of cad, and that's how it came out...

First air goes in the end plate, splits in 2 (double acting..), fill the hp cylinder, transfers to lp cylinder, and back in hp cylinder BLOCK, not the chamber itself, just using the surface of the hp cylinder block which contains the 2 exhausts ports seen on the side of the block.
That way it avoid to have another end plate, eliminating the possibility of using thrust bearing to seal everything, which makes everything much easier to make, since the thickness of every parts doesn't have to be perfectly made to the tenth and temperature changes won't seize or loosen everything.







the second image is a section view of the side of the engine, where you can see the configuration of bearings and ports






Hope this give some ideas 

Deckel


----------



## Deckel (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the "imaginative" comment, I take is as a compliment,
I think I did pass more hours on the computer designing it than actualy building it, but that's part of the fun !


----------



## ChooChooMike (Feb 7, 2009)

Very clever & great job !!! :bow:

Mike


----------



## esteam (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats Deckel. This engine is so cool. 

Great job.

Erdem


----------



## Metal Mickey (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome and very nice engine. If I was to name it, I would call it "Chunky" :big:


----------



## NickG (Feb 20, 2009)

That is a great design. :bow:


----------

